# Exo Terra Warning



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

I recently purchased two 18x18x24 exo terra terrariums and have been using pre-cut pieces of glass from HD or Lowes to cover the screen tops that come with the Exo-Terras. I like the pre-cut pieces of glass over the screen tops b/c it gives me the ability to easily adjust the amount of air getting flow into the terrarium by simply moving the glass to cover more or less of the screen. But last night as I was inspecting one of my vivariums I noticed that the screen had rusted in several spots and had rust-filled water droplets waiting to fall to the ground below. I doubt that a little rust filled water would do any serious damage assuming it didn't fall on the frogs but I didn't want to risk it, so I immediately removed it and put a newer screen top on as a temporary fix. But the screen top I had removed was only about two weeks old, so this is a very temporary fix. 

So, the point here is, if you have a terrarium with a screen top you might want to check that the screen isn't rusting. Happy frogging


----------



## jrgobble (Jun 23, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the rust. Have you tried siliconing fiberglass screen to the old frame? That would not rust. Johnny


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

Yeah, I am split between that and just getting a piece of cut glass. I do like the flexibility the screen offers but I will have to look more closely at how the screen is secured.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Where you misting thru the screen?


----------



## Steve88W (Jan 21, 2011)

I used small silicone bumpers to lift the glass about 1/8th of an inch off of the screen. No more rust issues.


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

B-NICE said:


> Where you misting thru the screen?


nope, I think it was just from the condensation


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

You're probably right I didnt think about the condensation.


----------



## tomh1972 (Aug 13, 2011)

I just noticed this as well. I'll be removing the screen (it served well holding the glass in place while the silicon dried). Thanks for the heads-up.

Tom


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

After experiencing the same issue I started using heavy-duty plastic wrap under the screen instead of putting anything on top. It's not the best (or most durable) solution, but it does work. You can still leave a small strip open in the front to keep a little airflow.


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

fieldnstream said:


> After experiencing the same issue I started using heavy-duty plastic wrap under the screen instead of putting anything on top. It's not the best (or most durable) solution, but it does work. You can still leave a small strip open in the front to keep a little airflow.


You might want to be careful with the plastic wrap too, about 9 years ago I had a frog get between glass and plastic wrap before and die as a result.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

The Zoo Med tops are stainless & don't rust, only the Exo Terra tops will. Not sure if they're interchangeable but that would be an easy fix (if the Zoo Med's come in that size)


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

tclipse said:


> The Zoo Med tops are stainless & don't rust, only the Exo Terra tops will. Not sure if they're interchangeable but that would be an easy fix (if the Zoo Med's come in that size)


I noticed that too Teddy, I will be buying zoo meds only in the future and avoid the whole issue. So, if there are any exo terra reps reading this I can be bought off by giving me a couple free 18x18x24's otherwise I am done with your shoddy products. 

Did exo terra not forsee an issue with a screen that rusts on a vivarium!?! Fortunately this is no that hard of a fix, but knowing what I know now, I definitely will be buying zoo meds in the future.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

cbreon said:


> You might want to be careful with the plastic wrap too, about 9 years ago I had a frog get between glass and plastic wrap before and die as a result.


Thanks for the heads up, I never even thought about that. Looks like I'm gonna be getting some glass cut soon.


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

I have three exo terra terrariums. First thing to do is to get rid of the screen tops and get some real glass cut for them. Cost me about $10 each for double strength glass for my 18x18x18's. In which I get the glass cut at 16.75 x 16.75

Steve


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

fieldnstream said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I never even thought about that. Looks like I'm gonna be getting some glass cut soon.


Shouldn't be too expensive, glass cut approx. 16 x 16" for zoo med 18" cubes were $6.50 each at Lowe's IIRC.. I leave my screens in so I can scoot the glass back if I need some extra ventilation.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Isn't rust really just iron oxide, which is one of the ingredients in the clay substrate recipes?


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

Just to say from my perspective...............you all are over reacting..........I have been using exo tanks since they have been out. I have never replaced a screen top on any of mine. I use overhead projector acetate sheets cut to size over the screens. My screens have been rusted for years and years with no issues to the frogs. 
I would think that if this were a issue to the health of the frogs there would have been a sticky somewhere here on DB.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

..and something else to for your consideration:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/46410-dis-biotopic-displays-6.html

Sally


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

A little rust isn't something you need to worry about. Just like mold isn't something you really need to worry about. Should there come a point when the rust has weakened the structural integrity of the screen and you do something stupid and you tear a hole in the screen, then it becomes a problem. Otherwise, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

evolvstll said:


> Just to say from my perspective...............you all are over reacting..........I have been using exo tanks since they have been out. I have never replaced a screen top on any of mine. I use overhead projector acetate sheets cut to size over the screens. My screens have been rusted for years and years with no issues to the frogs.
> I would think that if this were a issue to the health of the frogs there would have been a sticky somewhere here on DB.


IMO, it just looks bad.... basically the equivalent of having salt creep on the trim of a reef tank (skylesdale's thread notwithstanding, I'm assuming that's the link that was posted and that was pretty darn cool, as it was intentional and tastefully done). To each his own


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

tclipse said:


> Shouldn't be too expensive, glass cut approx. 16 x 16" for zoo med 18" cubes were $6.50 each at Lowe's IIRC.. I leave my screens in so I can scoot the glass back if I need some extra ventilation.


Yeah, I liked that aspect of the screen glass combo too Teddy, but it looks like if I want that on my exo I will have to replace the screen and I don't think I care that much...we'll see...It seems like for this reason the zoo-meds are def the way to go and since they are the same price, if not cheaper, its a no brainer.


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

ChrisK said:


> Isn't rust really just iron oxide, which is one of the ingredients in the clay substrate recipes?





> A little rust isn't something you need to worry about. Just like mold isn't something you really need to worry about. Should there come a point when the rust has weakened the structural integrity of the screen and you do something stupid and you tear a hole in the screen, then it becomes a problem. Otherwise, I wouldn't worry about it.





> Just to say from my perspective...............you all are over reacting..........I have been using exo tanks since they have been out. I have never replaced a screen top on any of mine. I use overhead projector acetate sheets cut to size over the screens. My screens have been rusted for years and years with no issues to the frogs.
> I would think that if this were a issue to the health of the frogs there would have been a sticky somewhere here on DB.



Well, I wasn't sure how dangerous it was. In a natural setting, obviously a frog could get away from the iron oxide if it wanted to. Furthermore, I would imagine that iron-oxide dripping into brom axils holding tads can't be good for the tads. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

srrrio said:


> ..and something else to for your consideration:
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/46410-dis-biotopic-displays-6.html
> 
> Sally


Truly fascinating read Sally, thanks!


----------

